# Light weight mtb that takes panniers



## just4fun (10 Dec 2009)

Hello, i was wondering if there is a hard tail mtb which weighs the same as the trek 6700 but that can take rear panniers and two water cages. many thanks

Gary


----------



## Steve Austin (10 Dec 2009)

yep. loads of them. you'll need to look around, but loads will fill that slot


----------



## andym (22 Dec 2009)

Try the On-One Inbred of 456 both come with fittings for panniers. Two water cages is a bit more tricky as MTB frames are usually designed without bottle cage bosses on the seat tube so that you can put the seatpost right down when you need to - so you might need to use band-on bottle cages.


----------



## MacB (23 Dec 2009)

what would you class as a light weight for the frame and forks?


----------



## lukesdad (23 Dec 2009)

Why would you want to do this? Surely all that weight would make the bikes insignificant.


----------



## maurice (24 Dec 2009)

So he can have a nice, light, good handling mountain bike when he wants, then put the panniers on and have a reasonable weight touring machine when needed?

Fairly obvious.


----------



## MacB (24 Dec 2009)

maurice said:


> So he can have a nice, light, good handling mountain bike when he wants, then put the panniers on and have a reasonable weight touring machine when needed?
> 
> Fairly obvious.




Ok, I've gone that extra bit and looked up the weight of the Trek6700, it's claimed at 27lbs, but you'd have to add the weight of the rack. so let's assume the OP is looking for a MTB come commuter/tourer that, depending on setup, can weigh in range 25-30lbs. I don't know how important front suspension is to him but I'm building up a 29er, no suspension, at the moment that ticks the other boxes. 

Surly Karate Monkey frameset, with rack, single chainring and 9 speed cassette comes in around 28lbs. This is with Mavic A719 rims, Deore hubs and gearing, Marathon Supreme 700x50mm tyres, flat BMX pedals, etc. You could trim the weight a bit on the parts but may want to add a bit back on with bigger/knobblier tyres and maybe a rim like the Rigida Sputnik. Cost to build would be between £800-£1000 without going crazy on the components. I already have most of the components and am just moving them from another frame.

But I'm building this with road, light trail and backup commuting duties in mind, a general all rounder. So I've not really looked too hard at off road handling and capability as I'm not planning any technical riding. Hence no need to look at front suspension. For any lengthy road rides, or touring, I have more suitable bikes. But the KM should work well as an all rounder and has a pretty long effective top tube, something I needed.


----------



## lukesdad (24 Dec 2009)

maurice said:


> So he can have a nice, light, good handling mountain bike when he wants, then put the panniers on and have a reasonable weight touring machine when needed?
> 
> Fairly obvious.



Not so obvious. If hes looking for one with any sort of suspension Id asssume he would be carrying a fair weight if it is to be used for dual purpose Hes going to be messsing about with sus. a fair bit maybe even changing springs.


----------



## Cockney Scot (30 Dec 2009)

I have a Trek 6700 , fitted a rear rack in order that it can take panniers , find it to be a good all rounder, for more intensive trips I dust down the Eco Hybrid tourer as it has front low riders and can take front panniers as well. have to say after riding the Trek I miss the susoension forks and Hydraulic disc , the Eco does feel a bit harsher.


----------



## ultraviolet (10 Jan 2010)

panniers on a light weight bike would be like putting a roof rack on a sports car :-)

choose the right bike for the job


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (10 Jan 2010)

just4fun said:


> Hello, i was wondering if there is a hard tail mtb which weighs the same as the trek 6700 but that can take rear panniers and two water cages. many thanks
> 
> Gary



If 27 lbs is the target, as an idea you can even consider the option of a 26" wheel, full size folder in the form of a Dahon Cadenza. It offers flexibility in terms of transportation and security for touring because you can take it on the trains easily, or with you into hotel rooms etc.:

http://www.velovision.com/Images/tour/vv30cadenza.pdf

One of the current models comes with the Shimano Alfine 8 speed hub gear for around £400 if you shop around, which is an amazing price considering just the hub gear costs about £150 on its own. If you want shocks up front, you can get a Dahon Matrix, but it is heavier.


----------

